# Your favorite Beethoven violin concerto recording?



## Itullian

old or new, doesn't matter.


----------



## Carlitos

Joseph Szigeti with Antal Dorati conducting the LSO on Mercury.


----------



## vfv

Szigeti with Bruno Walter conducting a "British Symphony Orchestra", 1932.

For stereo, Perlman/Giulini.


----------



## Llyranor

Henryk Szeryng, with Bernard Haitink conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Sublime aristocratic playing.


----------



## Pestouille

Why not?


----------



## Meaghan

For more recommendations, see also:
http://www.talkclassical.com/12999-recommend-beethoven-violin-concerto.html


----------

